# Loop group in q-lab



## akej

Hi! I have an urgent Q-lab question!

I'm trying to make a group with video-cues and delay-times between them that loops. In the end of the group I put a go to -cue to the beginning of the group. The problem is that even with auto-continue the first cue in the group isn't fired.

Anyone who knows how to make a loop like this?


----------



## Lextech

I believe you need a "Start" Cue.


----------



## Joshualangman

Correct. The last cue in the group should be a Start cue that targets the first cue in the group. A GoTo cue is (confusingly) not what you want here.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

I have found with audio cues, just drag the whole group into a loop cue.


----------



## Joshualangman

There's no such thing as a "loop cue" in QLab. The standard way to loop a group cue is to make the last cue in the group a Start cue that targets the first cue in the group.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

Sorry, yes that is correct. I got confused. That is how you fade a group of audio cues. My bad.


----------

